# smoke cube trial Q view



## big game cook (Apr 24, 2009)

well today im testing the turkey roaster i got for $20 on clearence with some apple and charcoal to do a blade roast.




lined the drip pan with foil for easy clean up.

first pic is with apple chunks and charcoals in the troughs.



this one is after i dropped a couple lit coals in on top of cold chunks to get the slow burn going. its working well so far.




impaled the boston rubbed blade roast with a makeshift skure using the oil thermometer. put foil on guage to keep it from getting black.

heres one of the cooking taking place.



ill post the end results as it is still on now. i am gonna let it cook till it fals into the bottom of the basket. thats the guage im using for it being done and tender. unless it burns up and sticks to the therm lol. hope not.

heres my assistant.


----------



## billbo (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks good so far! Curious as to how it works.


----------



## big game cook (Apr 24, 2009)

ya new to me too. the coal baskets are in each corner and come out. i added 1-2 lit ones on cold ones to slow cook like starting a uds. for $20 it was worth it just to play with. they were $50 at wal-mart when they came out. i didnt need one that bad but $20.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks like a good start I look forward to how it goes


----------



## big game cook (Apr 29, 2009)

love it. the roast was at 180 in 2 1/2 hrs and had great flavor and even a lil ring from the wood chip smoke. it was not fall apart tender but was close and could have been left on untill it was but we were hungry.

finished pics.








hung a chicken and a venison prime rib the next day. 2 hrs and done. this thing is awesome if ye dont have the time for a long smoke. the chicken and deer meat had no seasoning or rub and were bursting with juice and flavor.









my 20 was well invested.


----------



## slanted88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Right nice job! Tasty lookin!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 30, 2009)

That really turned out good.  Nice job.


----------



## grothe (Apr 30, 2009)

Very cool...liking that new "toy" of yours.
Real nice job there BGC!!!


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 30, 2009)

What's the name on the side?  qview looks great!


----------



## big game cook (Apr 30, 2009)

says backyard classics on it.

 ya im enjoying it. many times thawing or forgetting to thaw stuff, just plain old laziness or forgetting, sleeping to late often i get my smokes on much later than i want. this thing will be for those days. it cooks in just a couple hours. i put the bird and venison on at 8:25pm. wife got off work at 9:30 pm. it was done at 10. about the time she got home. i could never had outdoor cooked whole bird done that quick on my smokers.


----------



## azrocker (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## billbo (Apr 30, 2009)

Not a bad little unit for the price!


----------



## surgem7 (May 9, 2009)

I could only find one marked down to $30. Going to use mine for cold smoking. Thanks for the tip


----------



## fishwrestler (Aug 28, 2011)

Just saw one of these at our local walmart. Was going to come online and see if anyone had heard of them. Did a quick search fist and found this great thread. I think i might have to go get one.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great!!  Well spent $20


----------



## john p marshall (Nov 20, 2011)

I TOTALLY love my charcoal roaster. One year I decided to try my hand at smoking a turkey for Thanksgiving dinner in my Backyard Classic. My family ate more of my turkey than my wife's, and now i am expected to do a turkey every year. This year I actually had to do one for a thanksgiving party we did the weekend before Thanksgiving. My other favorite use for mine is doing roasts I buy from Sam's Club.

One thing to note about the Backyard Classic Charcoal Roster in your review...be sure and empty the drip pan in the bottom as soon as the grease cool down. One year I forgot to do that, and the wind knocked my roaster over allowing my dogs to eat the old drippings. All three of my dogs got sick. Three big inside dogs with stuff coming out both ends all night wasn't a very pretty picture, but it got the relatives to go home a lot sooner than they had planned. I guess there WAS a happy ending to that story after all.


----------

